# Fluval E300 Heater,,Good or not?



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Like the title says<

Looking at a 200 watt version for a 55 and wondering what the opinions are here?

I like the led readouts..

Is it totally submersible? Also looking at Jager;s as well.


Thanks!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Just buy the jager man. I've never had a significant issue with one. Ever. I've had like twenty of them.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Is the Jager completely submersible or is there a water line?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think those Fluval fully electronic ones look cool.

But I don't want to be the person who cooks my tank or electrifies myself, because I had to buy the cool new thing, and it failed on me. Do you like living on the Bleeding Edge of tech? If so, and you have a closet full of other tech gadgets, this looks like one more to add to the pile. 

The EHEIM heaters have been the most reliable heater I've owned, that or the Stealth metal ones are the only two I trust now. The EHEIMs have been fully submersible, and have been for years, but are only recently CSA certified as such. Which means they can be labelled that way. The glass will crack if you change your water without unplugging them. Or you can orient them horizontally below the waterline at such a point that they are never above water. I prefer to unplug my heaters during water changes. But if you screw up on that, and forget to plug them back in, that's bad too.

The stealth metal black ones are unbreakable basically. I have a water change routine that involves a double or triple-check so that I don't forget to plug heaters back in after water changes. Since that, I haven't broken one heater. Now I'm trained.

W


----------



## wiifish (Feb 10, 2010)

*E300*

I had 2 of these units in a 120 gal Planted discus tank. Since Dicus like temps above 80 degrees, even with too of these things running it would only hit 79-80 degrees and STOP. I could not get it over 80 degrees no matter how high I adjust the temp. Also I have 2 Eheim canister filters running on either side of the tank. The 2217 and 2215 still causes this heater to read "LF" ..meaning Low flow. How much more flow can I give it? It has a spraybar from each filter hitting it. Hagen acknowledged this defect as well. I ended up returning both to the LFS. The cool Factor is amazing as the tank look so awesomw with the LED display, but too bad the function is not very reliable.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

I;ll probablt go with Jager then.

I can at least keep the dial portion out of the water for easier adjusting
right?

At first I was thinking of laying it horizontally near the bottom, bit I figure
I want to be able to adjust the dial without taking it all the way out.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Laying the heater horizontally IME results in lower accuracy. Some heaters develop 'hot spots' on the glass and the glass turns white-ish in one spot if on their side. I put heaters at 45 degrees max if the heater is too tall for where I am using it -- I HAVE put them horizontally and as yet, no disasters. Just noticed those hot spots and perhaps .5ish F less accurate -- could be my imagination on that second one. I have heard other say that putting the heater horizontally is not the best idea also. 

I don't keep the dial portion out of the water on Jagers for the simple reason that those dials are pretty stiff and I find I need one hand to hold the heater and another to turn the dial which requires that I remove the heater from the suction cup brackets every time I adjust it-- so having the dial out of the water is pointless for me. It would be fine though.

I usually use quite tall tanks so usually I put my heaters far down enough that they remain completely underwater during an average water change. That way I can leave everything running.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the information


----------

